# Vanilla Caramel by Victoria's Secrets



## Angelica07 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I used to wear this lovely, so sweet fragrance, but it has been discontinued :madno: and no, even if in search for years, I never found another fragrance like it !

Could you please give me a piece of advice to find back this a so sweet perfume ?

Thanks .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Nolee (Mar 20, 2006)

you mean like you're trying to find the product itself?

or you want some recs for anything similar?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to MuT, Angelica! :flowers: Try Bath &amp; Body Works.


----------



## Leony (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Makeuptalk Angelica!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 21, 2006)

BBW has such a wide array of scents now compared to what they used to, I would try them. Check out the Tutti Dolce line. They are food oriented.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Noory !

God I would like to find it back, but infortunately it has been discontinued (I wrote to Victoria'as Secrets and that's what they replied me), so it's impossible :scared:

In consequence, I'm triyng to fond another fragrance smelling like it .

Thanks .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Kathryn Nicole !

I looked to thier website but there are no fragrances, only bath products .

Thanks .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Broken !

It was a wonderful scent : so sweet, so sugared, so magic !

What a pity they discontineud it ! :sadno:

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Leony !

Thank you very much !

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Jennifer !

Just like I said to Kathryn Nicole, I'm looking for a fragrance, and they only sell bath products (even if the "Warm Sugar" line must smell very nice) .

Thanks .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Nolee (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, then u should try Serge Lutnes - Vanille un boi (or something like that)

i almost ate the bottle when i first smelled it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Noory !

" Un Bois Vanille" from Serge Lutens : I've already smelled it and I did not like . Moreover, nothing about "Vanilla Caramel " !

Thanks .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nobody else coul help me ?


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 26, 2006)

This site sells food fragrances and they have one called Caramel Vanilla Bean,it says its one of their top sellers. You could try that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.auntierhubarb.com/

This other site has a vanillla caramel scent called creme brulee.

http://www.keetaskandles.com/store/WsAncillary.asp?ID=3

* These are more like essential oil places, but they have scents. What you are looking for is very hard to find.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you very much Blackmetallic !

You are right : what I'm looking for is very difficult to find, it was a treasure to find it by Victoria's Secrets ! :scared:

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## breathless (Mar 26, 2006)

i just bought vanilla lace today at victorias secret. i hate it when they dont sell a favorite product. a few years ago they had something i loved! it was sorta blueish greenish. but, i forgot what the name of it was.

also, you can try philosophy stuff. they have everything! well, basicly. i hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

No problem, I hope you find what you are looking for. I hate it when favorite products are discontinued.


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you girls !

I really hate them for discontinuing this product ! :madno:

I may try "Caramel" by Agatha, but I'm afraid to be disappointed ...

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Angelica07 (Mar 31, 2006)

No other piece of advice to help me ? :scared:

Thanks .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 2, 2006)

Vanilla/Caramel..sounds so yummy too...


----------



## Marisol (Apr 2, 2006)

Maybe Ebay? If its not on there now, you can always do a Save Search and Ebay will email you when there is something like it.


----------



## Angelica07 (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, it is so yummy !!!!!!!!!!! :clap

I've tried to find it on Ebay but no results ... :madno:

Thanks girls !

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 13, 2006)

I alsoooo super looove scents that smells like food. That sounds yummy! I have several from Bath and body works called tutti dolci. I have chocolate fondue, tiramisu and cremee brulee. They also have sugar wafer which i heard is also yummy. I have tried vanilla lace and warm vanilla sugar too. Hmm...how about the line that jessica simpson endorses. Its called dessert. They have it in CREAMY.. Golden and warm...a fresh-baked, cake-y indulgence...with soft French vanilla bean mellowed by buttery caramel and DREAMY.. Decadent and sweet...a silky, sinfully rich milk chocolate and coconut treat. I like both! You could also try Demeter scents! I have been checking it out in the net. They have yummy scents you'll adore like Vanilla batter, brithday cake, ginger bread etc.


----------



## LindaA (Apr 13, 2006)

I remember this product from when I worked at VS in the mid-'90's. It was d/c about then. I had one bottle -- an unused tester -- that I sold on eBay for over $50 in about 2000. I doubt you will be able to find it as it was such a favorite that people are holding onto it. It was from a VS line called "Essence de Voyage" and it had only a few fragrances, each vanilla plus one other note -- apple, caramel, musk, etc. It was such a nice fragrance; it was hard for me to decide to sell it, but when I saw what other bottles weregoing for...

Welcome to the board! What part of Belgium are you from?


----------



## Angelica07 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Aninatolosa !

I knew that line of products by Dessert and the Demeter ones, but infortunately, they are not sold in Belgium ! :-(

Thank you .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Angelica07 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi LindaA !

Great : you worked at Victoria's Secrets ! Yes, this was it : "Essence de voyage" !!!!!!!!!!! Really, I don't understand why they have discontinued a line that had so much success ! Bastards !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-(

About my location in Belgium, I'm from Charleroi .

Thank you .

Kisses .

Angelica .


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Angelica -

I'm really into foodie scents also &amp; the two that remind me most of vanilla caramel that I currently use are:

*Bath &amp; Body Works "Vanilla Bean Noel"* - its usually only sold during the holidays but I've seen lots of it on Ebay. I have this in the lotion, spray and bath gel and it smells really caramel-ish.

Also try *Jacqua "Buttercream Frosting"* body butter (this can be found also at Bath &amp; Body Works Stores or on line or on Ebay.)

Now, as an alternative - (but these smell more vanilla-y than caramel-y) try a few of the *Comptoir Sud de Pacifique* fragrances (can be bought from their website or at Sephora.) I also have all three and I believe the Matin Calin will come closer to a caramel than the others, second choice would be Vanille Abricot.

Vanille Extreme (very vanilla smellling)

Vanille Abricot (very sweet smelling)

Matin Calin (a burn milky sugary scent)

I don't recommend any of the Demeter brand fragrances because I have several and they evaporate so fast its not worth the money. The scent doesn't last 2 minutes.


----------



## LindaA (Apr 14, 2006)

Angelica,

Belgium is such a neat place! Last spring we visited Brussels, Bruge, and Gent. Just loved it!!

Anyway, VS is notorious for discontinuing scents. Apparently it didn't sell that well at the time. Wish I cojld help you. I mention all this to let you now that I think the best you're going to do is fiind a substitute. Good luck!!


----------



## Shelli817 (May 2, 2021)

Angelica07 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I used to wear this lovely, so sweet fragrance, but it has been discontinued :madno: and no, even if in search for years, I never found another fragrance like it !
> 
> ...


I used to wear this and I LOVED it. I recently found something that smells very similar. It’s made by imaginary authors and it’s called waffle cone. It doesn’t smell like waffle cone but smells very similar to Victoria’s Secret vanilla caramel


----------



## Heidi Zullo (May 11, 2021)

Bath and Body Works is the place to find something similar


----------

